# My First Steam Engine



## devrimcamoglu (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone. In spite of it finished months ago, I get around to publish this project just now. I found this project on internet forums. (I don't remember which one is that, but project link is: http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/Steam Engines/PopMechanicsEngine1963.pdf)

Technical Drawings and Finished project Photo:







Firstly I started this project by converting unit system withworth to metric. Then I tought engine is little elementary project for kids and decided to build up large scale. As you can see, project consists of mixed production techniques like that welding sheet metals and machining solid metals.






Because of my facilities, I had to make this project by machining only solid metals. Therefore engine's view changed a little bit. (Above) That single acting engine is working properly and has nice sound but I have to say it has not enough force to drive any other devices like dynamo for producing electricity. Probably eccentric and piston shaft's gaskets not good. I did'nt find graphite gaskets for model engines in Turkey and I made gaskets from packthreads with greasing.

Finished project Video:

https://www.youtube.com/v/mP9F6XTm5NM

I hope you enjoy that engine, Cheers,

Devrim Camoglu


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi, no bad work, the next project will be a twin double acting steam engine?


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Apr 19, 2015)

Absolutely ! Double acting steam engine started after finishing first one. Coming soon on "a work in progress" title.


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 20, 2015)

devrimcamoglu,

You did very well on your first. I watched the video and it does sound pretty good.

Good luck with your next one.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Swifty (Apr 20, 2015)

I had trouble playing that link, but I found the video when I searched. This may be better. It sure sounds great.

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mP9F6XTm5NM[/ame]

Paul


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for your nice comments guys. Swifty, how did you embed video from youtube ? I seeked on hmem forums and I did everything but didn't success. Could you please write code from your thread ?


----------



## Swifty (Apr 20, 2015)

When I found the video on YouTube, I just copied and pasted the link in the bar at the top (not sure what the correct term for the bar is). I can't paste the link without it reverting to the video.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Apr 20, 2015)

devrimcamoglu said:


> Thanks for your nice comments guys. Swifty, how did you embed video from youtube ? I seeked on hmem forums and I did everything but didn't success. Could you please write code from your thread ?


 

The address you posted was for a full screen embed but if you post the address from a normal youtube page it should auto insert the video into your post.

I have deleted the first half of the address so it doesn't insert (everything up to the youtube bit) but here is the last half of the correct youtube address for your video : 

.com/watch?v=mP9F6XTm5NM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## devrimcamoglu (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you for your Helps..
Devrim


----------

